# Bestellung Carbon Kettenführung für's Torque



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ und meine Wenigkeit haben hier seinen Grunplatten-Prototyp vorgestellt.

Mit dem groÃen Feedback welches ich bis jetzt bekam, hab ich jetzt mal den Thread erÃ¶ffnet um in dem Anderen die Ãbersicht zu behalten.

Wir haben nun die Finale Version fertig!







Im angebauten Zustand ist zwar nur der Prototoy zu sehen:





Aber mit diesem und den folgendem Bild solltet ihr auch in der Lage sein die finlale AusfÃ¼hrung zu erahnen 







Jetzt noch Kurz den AnschluÃ zum Thread:


kuka.berlin schrieb:


> *Soo jetzt ham wa ja alles. Ich nehme dann gerne Bestellung per PN entgegen.
> 
> Lieferumfang:
> Grundplatte (Rollenbefestigung 85-107mm)
> ...



und den Anfang fÃ¼r die Bestellliste:



kuka.berlin schrieb:


> btw.:
> 
> Z*ur Zeit steht bei: 34â¬,
> 
> ...



Viel SpaÃ  Kuka


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

*Erste Vorbestellung bis Freitag (soweit nicht anders gewünscht)

Bestellt:
- leeresblatt
- Ronja
- Kampfkoloss!!
- Barney_1


Interesse:

- r0ckZ
- windchild
- der.bergsteiger
- tical2000

 Kuka*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Mai 2010)

das mit dem canyon-logo würde ich mir aber noch mal überlegen. das ist bestimmt geschützt.


----------



## leeresblatt (19. Mai 2010)

ja stimmt, das war doch schon mal was mit Aufklebern oder so. Jemand hat Aufkleber mit dem Canyon Schriftzug angeboten, fand Canyon nicht so gut.


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

Ach das ist ein Logo .. ^^ Hab das so in der Vorlage bekommen ..

Wenn(!) sich jemand beschwert kann ich es gerne weglasen .. oder halt nicht ..

 Kuka

Aber die sollten mal lieber ruhig bleiden, wer so eine Aufnahme ans Rad schraubt und keine Lösung anbietet ist selber schuld.


----------



## r0ckZ (19. Mai 2010)

Genau, das ist eine Random-Ausfräsung ums Gewicht zu drücken

Das Logo von Canyon ist eckig und die Abmessungen sind nicht übernommen worden. Mir ist egal, man kann natürlich auch einfach andere Ausfräsungen an den richtigen Stellen machen

Oder wie isses mit:


----------



## Ronja (19. Mai 2010)

ich bestelle hiermit!


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

@ Ronja .. stehst mit drin 

Bitte dann nochmal PN zwegs Adresse für später ..

 Kuka


----------



## Barney_1 (19. Mai 2010)

Hab dir gerade eine PN geschickt,
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Mai 2010)

stehts auch schon in der Liste 

 Kuka


----------



## steveo282 (19. Mai 2010)

nochmal an alle: hÃ¤ttet ihr ne idee welche rolle man dazu kaufen sollte?
fÃ¼r ne nc-17 ersatzrolle 17â¬ hinzublÃ¤ttern ist schon saftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Knievel (20. Mai 2010)

@ r0ckZ & kuka:
Coole Sache Euer Projekt, habt ja ordentlich Gas gegeben! 
Also ich hätte da auch großes Interesse!

Aber sollte nicht wenigstens 1 Prototyp mal ne Zeit lang getestet werden, bevor Ihr damit "in Serie" geht!?
Immerhin konnte rockz das Ding ja mangels Schraube noch gar nicht fahren!
Wäre doch schade wenn sich hinterher rausstellt, dass doch noch irgendein "bug" drin ist!

Ansonsten weiter so!

Grüße,
Evil


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Mai 2010)

@ evil K.

Das ist ja nicht das erste Carbonteil, welches ich mache.
Der 'Prototyp' war eigendlich schon als finale Vesion geplant, nur haben wir festgestellt, dass die Geometrie noch verbessert werden konnte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

Bin auch dabei  Habe zwar jetzt alles so umgebaut, dass es mit dem originalen ISCG Stinger passt, aber diese Lösung gefällt mir doch einfach besser 

EDIT: ich schau am Wochenende auch mal, wie so ein inneres "Führungsblech" aussehen müsste...


----------



## unchained (20. Mai 2010)

Coole Sache


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Mai 2010)

So Leute noch ein paar Oranisatorische Sachen.

Wer noch Schrauben zur Befestigung braucht, soll sich nochmal melden (6 Sets hab ich da)

Die drei M6x16 Senkkopfschrauben kann ich fÃ¼r 0,75â¬ anbieten. 

Zum Versand wurde ich auch schon gefragt.
Ich werde es in einer gepolsterten Versandtasche rausschicken.

1,45â¬ Porto + 0,80â¬ Verpackung

 Kuka


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Mai 2010)

So die Schrauben sind erstmal aus.

Zusätzlich noch eine Ansage aus aktuellen Anlass.



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo .......
> 
> Ich wollte generell noch bis morgen für die Sammelbestellung warten.
> Ich hab aber meinen Freund, der die Teile für mich in seiner Firma nebenbei fräst schon mla über die 'Menge' vorgewarnt.
> ...



Ich melde mich wenn es in der Richtung dann weitere Neuigkeiten gibt.

Dafür haben die anderen noch nen bissel Zeit auf den Zug mit auf zu sprigen 

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (20. Mai 2010)

Die Grundplatte die der TWB mal designed hat hat ne ganze Ecke genauer gepasst, bzw. die Rolle war näher an der Kettenstrebe.

PS: Fahre das Teil immernoch am Pitch 

Evtl. hat er sogar noch ne Schablone rumliegen, würde sich evtl. lohnen ihn anzuschreiben.


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Mai 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Die Grundplatte die der TWB mal designed hat hat ne ganze Ecke genauer gepasst, bzw. die Rolle war näher an der Kettenstrebe.
> 
> PS: Fahre das Teil immernoch am Pitch
> 
> Evtl. hat er sogar noch ne Schablone rumliegen, würde sich evtl. lohnen ihn anzuschreiben.



Die Stinger-Rolle sitzt aktuell ca. 5-6mm unter der Kettenstrebe. Bei kleiner werdenen KB sogar noch höher.

Nun ist die Stingerrolle schon ralativ kompakt. Will man sich jetzt aber evtl. eine andere/ größesre Rolle moniteren braucht man den Platz wieder 

 Kuka


----------



## NikNak84 (20. Mai 2010)

mach für mich bitte eine mit!!!


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Mai 2010)

Gerne! Damit sind wir bei 10 Bestellungen und *das Teil kommt fÃ¼r 30â¬!* + Versand ect.  .. GlÃ¼ckwunsch!

PS.: Die Anmerkung von Deco wird nochmal geprÃ¼ft. Wir haben ja jetzt noch erstmal ein bissel Zeit um evtl. Ãnderungen durchzufÃ¼hren.

 Kuka


----------



## decolocsta (20. Mai 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Die Stinger-Rolle sitzt aktuell ca. 5-6mm unter der Kettenstrebe. Bei kleiner werdenen KB sogar noch höher.
> 
> Nun ist die Stingerrolle schon ralativ kompakt. Will man sich jetzt aber evtl. eine andere/ größesre Rolle moniteren braucht man den Platz wieder
> 
> Kuka



kuck dir mein Bild an,
da siehst du das es geht 

das Problem bei deiner Konstruktion ist,
der Arm, der ist einfach nur gerade, deswegen kommste
da auch nicht näher an die Kettenstrebe,
meine Kefü war/ist so geformt wie eine Banane in "",
sie folgt genau der Form der Kettenstrebe, macht also am
Bogen ebenfalls einen Bogen, dadurch kann man die Rolle fast direkt unter der Kettenstrebe platzieren, was bei deiner Konstruktion nie der Fall sein wird.
Fakt ist, das Torque ist das sehr speziell geformt und deine Konstruktion ist eher passend für Standardrahmen, das optimum holst du so nicht raus, bitte jetzt nicht so krumm auffassen, will nix mies reden, meine nur das es eben nicht Perfekt ist, wird so funzen aber es geht besser 
Die Kefü müsste nur ein wenig aufwendiger geformt sein bzw. der Form der Kettenstrebe folgen 

Kuck dir nochmal das Bild von mir an,
die Rolle steht wirklich so nah an der Kettenstrebe wie es möglich ist,
dennoch sitzt die Rolle schon jetzt auf der gleichen Höhe wie der Bash, bzw.
steht genauso tief, steht das Bike nu im SAG ist die Rolle tiefer als der Bash,
bei dir steht die Rolle im unbelasteten Zustand schon unter dem Bash, bei 33% oder mehr SAG
sitzt die Rolle gnadenlos an tiefster Stelle.

Wie gesagt, will nicht sagen das die Führungseigenschaften nicht gegen sind,
nur könnte man mehr rausholen


----------



## leeresblatt (20. Mai 2010)

@kuka
Was mich angeht, habe ich mit längerer Lieferzeit kein Problem. 

@decolocsta
meinst du das ungefähr so: (ist jetzt zwar nicht so schön wie rockz das zeichnet )


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Wer noch Schrauben zur Befestigung braucht, soll sich nochmal melden (6 Sets hab ich da)
> 
> Die drei M6x16 Senkkopfschrauben kann ich fÃ¼r 0,75â¬ anbieten.


Ãhm, eigentlich kann man doch einfach die originalen Schrauben nehmen, oder? 




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ich melde mich wenn es in der Richtung dann weitere Neuigkeiten gibt.
> 
> DafÃ¼r haben die anderen noch nen bissel Zeit auf den Zug mit auf zu sprigen


StÃ¶rt mich nicht, ich habs nicht eilig 




decolocsta schrieb:


> Die Grundplatte die der TWB mal designed hat hat ne ganze Ecke genauer gepasst, bzw. die Rolle war nÃ¤her an der Kettenstrebe.


Das stimmt zwar, aber das war ja auch noch der alte Rahmen. Bei den neu(er)en ist die Kettenstrebe nicht mehr so extrem runter gezogen, da ist selbst mit dem originalen ISCG Stinger gerade so ein Finger breit Platz zwischen Strebe und Rolle. Das dÃ¼fte von der absoluten HÃ¶he her sogar trotzdem hÃ¶her sein, als mit dem Bananenarm...!  Von der Kettenspannung her muss der Arm auf gar keinen Fall noch weiter hoch und niedrigster Punkt wird die Rolle auch im Sag nicht.


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ähm, eigentlich kann man doch einfach die originalen Schrauben nehmen, oder?



Die habe ja nicht alle Leute da 

Du kannst deine rühig verwenden.


----------



## r0ckZ (21. Mai 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Die Grundplatte die der TWB mal designed hat hat ne ganze Ecke genauer gepasst, bzw. die Rolle war näher an der Kettenstrebe.
> 
> PS: Fahre das Teil immernoch am Pitch
> 
> Evtl. hat er sogar noch ne Schablone rumliegen, würde sich evtl. lohnen ihn anzuschreiben.


Die jetzige Ausführung ist schon auf derselben Höhe wie deine KeFü







Die neue ist noch einmal einen cm höher


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2010)

ja, wie schon im thread erwähnt wurde scheint die kettenstrebe bei den neueren nicht mehr so weit nach unten gezogen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmurpanzandy (21. Mai 2010)

eine für mich noch bitte, sofern ich noch nicht zu spät bin!


----------



## -Soulride- (21. Mai 2010)

Die Frage wurde weiter oben schonmal gestellt aber noch nicht beantwortet:
Wie schauts mit der Rolle aus? Gibts da was vernünftiges günstiger als die Stinger Rolle für die oben genannten 17 ?


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2010)

shaman


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab beim Local Dealer glaub ich nur 10 oder 12â¬ bezahlt, als mir mal eine verloren ging...

EDIT: Die hier sieht eigentlich ganz passend aus - wenn das nicht ein falsches Bild ist, sieht ja doch sehr nach der vom Stinger aus...

EDIT2: Die Shaman kostet doch aber auch 15â¬, wenn ich mich nicht tÃ¤usche?


----------



## unchained (21. Mai 2010)

Selber drehen und Lager einpressen ?!  Eaaaasy


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Eaaaasy


Wenn man Zugriff auf die nötigen Maschinen und verwendbares Material hat und die Maschinnen auch bedienen kann oder einen hat, der das für einen macht, sicher! 

Das wäre doch auch mal was für ne Forums-Sammelbestellung...


----------



## unchained (21. Mai 2010)

guck mal in meine Galerie


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2010)

Habe da jetzt keine Rolle gefunden  ...oder meinst du Drehzeug generell?

btw: wenn du mir Bar-Plugs auf Maß fertigen kannst, die es ermöglichen, einen Carbonlenker mit Schraubgriffen zu fahren, sollten wir uns mal unterhalten


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. Mai 2010)

@ Smubob

nohcmal wegen der Schrauben .. ich rede die ganze Zeit aber von Senkkopfschrauben, wollte ich nur nochmal erwähnen, weil ich jetzt nicht weis, welche Originalteile du meinst (Adapter oder Platte)

 Kuka

edit:

@schmurpanzandy
zu spät ist es noch nicht 

edit: aber bald, ich denke bei 15 werd ich erstmal ein Strich ziehen und erstmal Alles abarbeiten .. nicht das es noch ausartet ^^
*
Bestellt:
- leeresblatt 
- Ronja 
- Kampfkoloss!! 
- Barney_1
- steveo282 
- FloImSchnee 
- 'Smubob'
- Tical2000 
- Brook
- NikNak84
- r0ckZ
- schmurpanzandy  
- Stacked

Interesse:

- windchild
- der.bergsteiger
- Evil Knievel

 Kuka*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> @ Smubob
> 
> nohcmal wegen der Schrauben .. ich rede die ganze Zeit aber von Senkkopfschrauben, wollte ich nur nochmal erwähnen, weil ich jetzt nicht weis, welche Originalteile du meinst (Adapter oder Platte)


Die originalen Schrauben des Adapters sind auch Senkkopfschrauben, die ISCG-Schrauben vom Stinger (ebenfalls Senkkopf) hab ich auch noch - ich bin also versorgt


----------



## schmurpanzandy (21. Mai 2010)

@Kuka: Super, Vielen dank! Schrauben würd ich auch noch welche nehmen, sofern noch da!


----------



## unchained (21. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Habe da jetzt keine Rolle gefunden  ...oder meinst du Drehzeug generell?
> 
> btw: wenn du mir Bar-Plugs auf Maß fertigen kannst, die es ermöglichen, einen Carbonlenker mit Schraubgriffen zu fahren, sollten wir uns mal unterhalten



Ich meinte Drehzeug generell .


Worin besteht die Problematik bei "Carbonlenker und Schraubgriffe"? 

Zu hohe Spannungen einwirkend auf das Lenkerende durch die Klemmung der Schraubgriffe?  --> entgegenwirkend dann die Aluminium Bar-Ends?!

Alles ist möglich


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. Mai 2010)

schmurpanzandy schrieb:


> @Kuka: Super, Vielen dank! Schrauben würd ich auch noch welche nehmen, sofern noch da!



Jupp, hab jetzt nochmal welche nachbestellt.


----------



## steveo282 (25. Mai 2010)

was gibts neues von der front?


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Mai 2010)

Die ersten Schrauben und Verpackung sind da .. 





sonnst bleibt es noch bei der Wartezeit .. 
Nervt mich selber, da ja noch andere Anfragen kommen 

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (25. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich hab beim Local Dealer glaub ich nur 10 oder 12 bezahlt, als mir mal eine verloren ging...
> 
> EDIT: Die hier sieht eigentlich ganz passend aus - wenn das nicht ein falsches Bild ist, sieht ja doch sehr nach der vom Stinger aus...



Die Rolle (MRP Ersatzrolle)scheint tatsächlich so auszusehen und sie ähnelt sehr der von der Stinger. Das Teil gibts in drei Farben. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob die mit 2 Kettenblättern funktioniert. Wenn ja, dann hole ich mir nur die Rolle und spare mir die ganze Stinger.


----------



## steveo282 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich mal bisschen weiterinformiert: Die MRP Ersatzrolle funktioniert definitiv mit 2 Kettenblättern.
Ich werde mir das Ding in schwarz ordern. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## leeresblatt (26. Mai 2010)

super, danke für die Info, werde mir das Teil dann auch holen.


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. Mai 2010)

So Leute,

die Fräsarbeiten starten dann hoffendlich gegen ende der kommenden Woche.
Am Anfang der Woche werde ich dann die Verbindungsdaten versenden.

Ick freu mich schon druff


----------



## kuka.berlin (30. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend (oder guten Morgen)

So wunderbar, langsam gehts in die heiße Phase!
Pünktlich mit der 15 Bestellung hat der Fräser wieder Bereitschaft gemeldet, es geht also bald los!

Ich müsstet alle eine PN bekommen haben, zwegs Bankverbindung oder noch wegen eurer Adressen die ich noch nicht von Allen habe.

Falls ich jemanden übersehen habe, der keine PN bekommen hat, Rückmeldung an mich bitte. (Ausgenommen von denen ich schon Geld und Adresse hab)


 Kuka

edit:
*
Bestellt:                       
- leeresblatt  
- Ronja 
- Kampfkoloss!! 
- Barney_1
- steveo282 
- FloImSchnee 
- 'Smubob'     (Adresse?)
- Tical2000      (Adresse?)
- Brook
- NikNak84     
- r0ckZ
- schmurpanzandy  
- Stacked 
- Jobal  
- Byki    
= mit Befestigungsschrauben

Interesse: (Bestellschluss)

- windchild
- der.bergsteiger
- Evil Knievel

 Kuka*


----------



## Stacked (31. Mai 2010)

Hier sieht die Stingerrolle anders aus. 





Ich hab keine Ahnung von Kettenführungen und habe noch nie eine besessen aber ...
Wie soll den bei der MRP Rolle der seitliche Versatz zwischen dem kleinen und großen Kettenblatt ausgeglichen werden wenn nur ein schmaler Schlitz verhanden ist?

Bei der Rolle oben im Bild hat die Kette mehr Spielraum.


----------



## steveo282 (31. Mai 2010)

Tja, das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
Ich hab bei HiBike nachgefragt, dort wurde mir versichert, dass die Rolle auch bei 2 Kettenblätter funktioniert. Der Mitarbeiter der mir gantwortet hat, meinte, dass er sie selbst 2-Fach fährt.
Zudem findet sich in der Beschreibung auf der Homepage folgender Text:



> Item Number: MR-20-1-030-X      	Standard Roller Kit - comes complete with (1) roller casing and  hardware.  Works for System 1,2,3, and LRP.


Und die LRP von MRP ist eine schaltbare Kettenführung http://www.mrpbike.com/product.php?section=product&item=lrp2


----------



## leeresblatt (31. Mai 2010)

die Kette läuft dann auf dem inneren Rand, irgendwo gibts ein Bild hier im Forum. such mal nach "Stinger"

habs gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=343762


----------



## Stacked (31. Mai 2010)

thx @ leeresblatt und steveo282
Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2010)

Tja, wenns immer noch nicht zu spät ist, würde ich wohl auch noch so ein Ding nehmen. Zusätzlich zu dem Paket von Kuka brauche ich dann noch die MRP Rolle, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich befürchte, dass du schon zu spät bist.
Muss nicht die MRP sein, aber kann.


----------



## kuka.berlin (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich war Heute ein wenig unter Stress (Uni usw. ^^).

Mit den Bestellung ist zu erst einmal schon seit Vorgestern Schluß.
Ich möchte erstmal die 15 bestehenden abwickeln.

Für die zweite Bestellserie will ich mal wieder ein neuen Überblick haben.


Morgen hab ich erstmal frei, und ich werde mal wieder die zahlreichen PN's, mail's und Anfragen bearbeiten.

edit:


leeresblatt schrieb:


> die Kette läuft dann auf dem inneren Rand, irgendwo gibts ein Bild hier im Forum. such mal nach "Stinger"
> 
> habs gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=343762



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, funzt wunderbar mit dem Absatz, sollte daher auch bei der MRP klappen!


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. Juni 2010)

Aktueller Zwischenstand. [01.06.2010 - 21:46]

Hoffe, dass ich keinen vergessen hab bei den PN-Fragen.

*
Bestellt:
- leeresblatt 
- Ronja 
- Kampfkoloss!! 
- r0ckZ
- Barney_1
- steveo282 
- FloImSchnee 
- 'Smubob' 
- Tical2000 
- Brook 
- NikNak84 
- schmurpanzandy 
- Stacked 
- Jobal 
- Byki 
= mit Befestigungsschrauben

Warteliste:
- Evil_Knievel
- tical2000
- der.bergsteiger
- SamyRSJ4
- wildchild

 Kuka*


----------



## steveo282 (1. Juni 2010)

also langsam müsste mein name doch auch grün werden


----------



## leeresblatt (1. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> also langsam müsste mein name doch auch grün werden



geht nicht, die grünen Buchstaben sind alle ausverkauft


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> also langsam müsste mein name doch auch grün werden



Nicht verzagen, bei machen dauert es halt mit der Überweisung etwas länger. (Bist ja nicht der Einzige)

Es gibt sogar Leute bei denen ich seit sechs Wochen auf mein Geld warte 

 Kuka


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> also langsam müsste mein name doch auch grün werden



Jetzt biste grün, kann es Oben aber nicht mehr bearbeiten, und zum neu schreiben/kopieren hab ich jetzt keine lust 

 Kuka

edit: 
*-steveo282 
-Tical200 *


----------



## steveo282 (2. Juni 2010)

Kein Ding, solange du die Kohle hast


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

das Geld ist von allen angekommen und die Sachen sollten Heute alle fertig werden.
Morgen früh gehts dann auf die Reise zu mir und ich werd dann die Spacer einkleben und dann sollte es Anfang der kommenden Woche den Weg zu euch finden.
Wird ja auch endlich mal Zeit 

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (3. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> ..dann die Spacer einkleben und dann ..


na wenn das so alles funzt? die sind halt nich erprobt ne.

schraube is grade gekommen, probefahrt mit meiner kefü gibts heut noch (aber nur auf gradem asphalt ..)


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich rede von den Drei die auf die Rückseite kommen.
Der Vierte -große Spacer- kommt einzeln dazu.
Ganz perfekt kann ich sie diesmal ja nicht ausliefern, das es nunmal kein Einzelstück ist, und ich Spiel lassen muss, damit auch die verschiedenen Konfigurationen von Kurbel/Innenlager, Kettenblätter; Bash und Rolle gefahren werden kann.

Irgenwo muss das nunmal ein Kompromiss werden!

 Kuka


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Juni 2010)

juti, die sind wohl okay 
aber warum überhaupt festkleben?

tork is feddisch, kefü funzt bei bunnyhops und schnellem bordsteingerumpel erst einmal.
schaltet auch ohne probleme.
am we wirds radl im harz eingeritten, danach kann ich mehr sagen


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> juti, die sind wohl okay
> aber warum überhaupt festkleben?



Montagehilfe ... was fest ist, kann nicht abfallen und verloren gehen. Gerade bei solch 'speziellen' Sachen ganz nett  .. denke ich

 Kuka


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit..

Habe grad nicht so tolle Nachrichten vom Fräser bekommen,
An den Senkungen für die Befestigungsschrauben ist anscheinden etwas Material weggebrochen (ich denke mal zum Innenring hin, da dort das Material relativ dünn ist).

Naja, wie gesagt sind die Teile trozdem schonmal auf dem Weg zu mir, ich werde sie mir dann anschauen und Bilder posten.
Dann könnt ihr entscheiden, ob ihr die trozdem nehmt oder ich nochmal Neue anfertigen soll.

 Kuka


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Juni 2010)

bei allen?
und wie denn das, wenn bei meiner version alles gut war und bei der jetzigen version das stärker dimensioniert worden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (4. Juni 2010)

Ja.. k.A. ..ich weis ja noch nicht die wie groß der Schaden ist.

Ich glaube an deiner Platte war sowas auch an einer der Schraubenlöcher (relativ kleine Macke..)


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Juni 2010)

so, gestern tour/heavytrailgeballer, heute bikepark braunlage -> kein einziges mal kette abgesprungen. einen schlag von unten hatse abgekriegt, is aber alles heile geblieben


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit,

also 2/3 der Lieferung sind definitv Ausschuß!




Das erste Problem wären die Ausbrüche der Senkungen nach innen hin. Das Wird man nicht vermeiden können, bzw. beeinträchtigt die Funktion in keiner Weise und sehen tut man es mit den Schrauben auch nicht mehr.






Das Hauptproblem bei den anderen 10 Stück ist der Ausbruch des Materials an der rechten oberen Seite.
(für's Foto hab ich das noch weiter auseinander gebrochen, damit man es besser sehen kann.




*Also erstmal werden eh alle nochmal neu gefräst!*
Wer jetzt jedoch ein besonders großes Bedürfnis hat, der kann auch die 5 Teile Zurückgreifen die noch OK sind.

Sonnst wird sich die Ausleiferung warscheinlich dann um eine Woche verspäten!

Tut mir wirklich leid und stresst mich auch selber grade 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt das verkraften!

 Kuka


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Juni 2010)

mach dir kein Stress kuka, gut Ding will Weile haben, wie es so schön heisst. 

Was ist die Ursache für diese Ausbrüche?


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Juni 2010)

Also bei den kleinen Ausbrüchen an den Seknungen nach Innen (Das kleine Bild), liegt denke ich daran, das das Carbon- als Schichtmaterial- durch den Fräser einfach weggedrückt wird, wenn der die Kreisbahn entlang fährt.
Wenn man das langsamer macht könnte das auch minimiert werden.

Wie die großen Ausbrüche zu stande kommen, ist mir zur Zeit auch noch schleierhaft. Ich hab da auch noch Heute mal nachgefragt, aber auch noch keine Antwort bekommen.

 Jan


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, wie groß der Abstand von der Aufnahme bis zur Kante des Tretlagers ist?
Danke 

 Kuka


----------



## unchained (7. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Also bei den kleinen Ausbrüchen an den Seknungen nach Innen (Das kleine Bild), liegt denke ich daran, das das Carbon- als Schichtmaterial- durch den Fräser einfach weggedrückt wird, wenn der die Kreisbahn entlang fährt.
> Wenn man das langsamer macht könnte das auch minimiert werden.
> 
> Wie die großen Ausbrüche zu stande kommen, ist mir zur Zeit auch noch schleierhaft. Ich hab da auch noch Heute mal nachgefragt, aber auch noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> ...



Bzgl. den Ausbrüchen an den Senkungen innen muss ich dir Recht geben. Dort scheint mit zu viel Vorschub und zu geringer Drehzahl gearbeitet worden sein. Somit wurde das Material durch den Kegelsenker weggedrückt und es kommt zu den Wülsten, Kanten und der unsauberen Oberfläche. 

Die Ausbrüche am Rand lassen, rein hypothetisch auf eine zu hohe Spannung durch Fräsdruck schließen. 
Wie genau hat der Bearbeiter das Material gespannt und verspant? 

Wurde gefräst, nachdem die Senkungen platziert wurden und das Bauteil beim Fräsvorgang mittels der 3 Schraubenlöcher auf einer Vorrichtung fixiert? 
Die Spannungen, die ein Fräser beim Fräsvorgang hervorrufen kann sind sehr viel höher als die, mit der eine Kefü im Alltag belastet wird. Ich würde dort mal nachhaken.


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Juni 2010)

Ja chainy, so ganau ... weis das keiner 

Das Hauptproblem liegt einfach darin, das es keine 90° Senker zum Cabronfräsen gibt.
Man kann halt nur auf Standartsachen zurück greifen.

Mich wundert das ja selber, da ich schon einige Platten mit Senkung machen lassen habe  .

Ich werd wohl doch zu Plan B Überschwenken und Sacklöcher rein machen und DIN 7984 Schrauben einsetzten .. die mit dem flachen Kopf.
Problem hierbei, die sind immernoch 4mm hoch, und würden noch 1,5-2mm heraus stehen (Ich will ja auch nicht zu tief in das Material hinein.).
Dann sind wir aber mit Platte und Spacer bei ~9mm, daher auch meine Frage gerade, wieviel Platz da wirklich ist.
Hatte zwar schon mal r0ckZ gefragt, da kam aber glaube nur ein ca.-Wert rüber 

 Kuka


----------



## unchained (7. Juni 2010)

Bleibt wohl nur abzuwarten wie viel Platz dort nun ist.

Bin gespannt wie du´s lösen wirst


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Juni 2010)

9 mm wären bei meinem Fall schon zu viel, da ich ein dickeres Kettenblatt (20er Mountain Goat) habe. Da sind bei mir zwischen Aufnahme und Kettenblattschraube nicht mal 8mm Platz. Ich müsste dann zu der Version mit versenkten Schrauben greifen. 

Wozu sind die Spacer noch mal da? 

Was die Messung angeht, ich habe so ca. 6mm gemessen. Ach ja, da ist noch ein ca. 2,5mm dicker Spacer gleichen Durchmessers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (7. Juni 2010)

ähm, ich kann morgen dazu maln wert liefern. 
weiß aber auch nich so recht, wie ich das da gut messen kenn.

ein kleines update jedenfalls: irgendwie hatte die kurbel bei der montage sich wohl verklemmt; nach dem richten ist jetzt die kurbel näher am rahmen dran und ich fahre die kefü nur mit 1mm spacern zwischen rahmen/platte und platte/rolle. will heißen dass der dicke spacer wohl zT unnütz ist

//mit meinen ca 1.2mm dicken stahlspacern, dann der platte, ist zwischen platte und kettenblattschraube platz zwischen 3 bis 4 mm, eher 3, vielleicht 3,5. gemessen mit slx-22er blatt und den dazugehörenden torx-schrauben


----------



## Jobal (8. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> also 2/3 der Lieferung sind definitv Ausschuß!
> 
> ...



Kein Stress, eine Woche später juckt mich nicht.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Ronja (8. Juni 2010)

Hi, Kuka, dann kleb doch erstmal die Spacer nicht drauf und man gestaltet es individuell mit Unterlegscheiben unterschiedlicher Dicke, kommt ja auch auf die Rollendicke an oder?


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Juni 2010)

Ja .. das wollte ich jetzt auch so Handhaben


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Sonnst wird sich die Ausleiferung warscheinlich dann um eine Woche verspäten!
> 
> Tut mir wirklich leid und stresst mich auch selber grade
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt das verkraften!


Kein Stress! Also bei mir ists nicht eilig.




r0ckZ schrieb:


> irgendwie hatte die kurbel bei der montage sich wohl verklemmt; nach dem richten ist jetzt die kurbel näher am rahmen dran und ich fahre die kefü nur mit 1mm spacern zwischen rahmen/platte und platte/rolle. will heißen dass der dicke spacer wohl zT unnütz ist
> 
> //mit meinen ca 1.2mm dicken stahlspacern, dann der platte, ist zwischen platte und kettenblattschraube platz zwischen 3 bis 4 mm, eher 3, vielleicht 3,5. gemessen mit slx-22er blatt und den dazugehörenden torx-schrauben


Aha!! Das bestätigt ja im Nachhinen meinen Verdacht, dass das mit dem riesigen Abstand bei dir irgendwie nicht normal sein konnte. 
Gut 3mm würden ja reichen, damit nichts kollidiert... trotzdem wäre mir irgendwie eine Lösung mit Senkschrauben lieber 
Ich muss mir am WE endlich mal die Zeit nehmen, da unten beim Torque alles ordentlich zu vermessen. Habe letztes WE doch mehr Augenmerk aufs Fahren gelegt  ...und dabei festgestellt, dass das Kettengeklapper am Torque trotz Stinger irgendwie noch deutlich minimiert werden muss. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, woran es liegt...




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ja .. das wollte ich jetzt auch so Handhaben


----------



## r0ckZ (8. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aha!! Das bestätigt ja im Nachhinen meinen Verdacht, dass das mit dem riesigen Abstand bei dir irgendwie nicht normal sein konnte.
> Gut 3mm würden ja reichen, damit nichts kollidiert... trotzdem wäre mir irgendwie eine Lösung mit Senkschrauben lieber
> Ich muss mir am WE endlich mal die Zeit nehmen, da unten beim Torque alles ordentlich zu vermessen. Habe letztes WE doch mehr Augenmerk aufs Fahren gelegt  ...und dabei festgestellt, dass das Kettengeklapper am Torque trotz Stinger irgendwie noch deutlich minimiert werden muss. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, woran es liegt...


Senkkopfschrauben sind mir auch lieber, sieht schön clean aus. Ist mir aber fast egal.
Wenn alles klappt, werd ich am WE die fertige Version mal ausprobieren (eine der kaputten).

Klapperei konnte nicht abgestellt werden, denke dass das entweder von der Kette kommt, die gegen die Streben schlägt, oder das Schaltwerk, dass an den Rahmen knallt. Gegen beides kann man nicht viel machen ...
Jedenfalls bleibt alles an seinem Platz, nervt halt nurn bisschen ...


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Juni 2010)

maßarbeit:




kette kann recht wahrscheinlich nicht dazwischen fallen:




abhauen wird man sich das teil nicht:


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Juni 2010)

Na schaut doch Super aus 


 Kuka


----------



## steveo282 (10. Juni 2010)

Ist das jetzt die Finale Version ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (10. Juni 2010)

Cooles Teil! Wenns ne zweite Auflage gibt, bin ich dabei...


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die Finale Version ?


jop


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Juni 2010)

Nochmal wegen der Kettenblattkapazität:
Wieviel Zähne hat dein Kettenblatt auf dem Foto und für wieviele Zähne ist der Shaman-Bash? Lässt sich die Rolle auf dem Bild noch weiter verstellen, oder ist die am äußersten Anschlag?


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die Finale Version ?



Semi-Final 

Statt der Senkkopfschrauben kommen Zylinderkopfschrauben.


----------



## leeresblatt (10. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Semi-Final
> 
> Statt der Senkkopfschrauben kommen Zylinderkopfschrauben.



wie dick wird das dann ohne Spacer?


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Juni 2010)

~ 6,5 -max. 7mm

Es soll aus 2,5mm Reststärke gefräst werden (Bei Senkkopf war es ~1,5mm) und ann kommt der 4mm Kopf der Zylinderschraube, die somit ~2mm aus der Platte hervor steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (10. Juni 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen der Kettenblattkapazität:
> Wieviel Zähne hat dein Kettenblatt auf dem Foto und für wieviele Zähne ist der Shaman-Bash? Lässt sich die Rolle auf dem Bild noch weiter verstellen, oder ist die am äußersten Anschlag?


mein KB hat 36t und der Bash ist für 36-38t. Für die 38t ist noch Luft, drüber wirds eng, bzw vielleicht müsste man feilen


----------



## leeresblatt (10. Juni 2010)

ok danke, 7mm könnte ich bei mir noch reinquetschen. notfalls kann ich den Schraubenkopf etwas abschleifen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Klapperei konnte nicht abgestellt werden, denke dass das entweder von der Kette kommt, die gegen die Streben schlägt, oder das Schaltwerk, dass an den Rahmen knallt. Gegen beides kann man nicht viel machen ...
> Jedenfalls bleibt alles an seinem Platz, nervt halt nurn bisschen ...


Ja, ist bei mir auch nur die Akustik. Hatte es letztes WE an einem Bikepark-Tag glaube ich 2 Mal, dass hinten die Kette um einen Gang versprungen war, das ist locker im Rahmen. Ich denke fast, dass es bei mir am Leitblech des Umwerfers klappert. Werde am WE mal schauen, ob ich sonstwo noch Spuren finde. Schaltwerk schließe ich bei mir aus, das X0 medium cage spannt gut stramm.




r0ckZ schrieb:


> kette kann recht wahrscheinlich nicht dazwischen fallen


Hmm, das sieht gut aus! Dann kann ich mir die Überlegungen für die innere Führungsplatte ja schenken 




kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Semi-Final
> 
> Statt der Senkkopfschrauben kommen Zylinderkopfschrauben.


  
Hatte ja gehofft, dass der Fräser-Meister da noch was optimieren kann, damit die Kegel-Senkungen i. O. gehen...


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hatte ja gehofft, dass der Fräser-Meister da noch was optimieren kann, damit die Kegel-Senkungen i. O. gehen...



Du kannst auch gerne eine der intakten Senkkopfversionen haben, fünf von fünfzehn sind ja OK. 
Wäre ja schade die Teile auch weg zu schmeißen.

 Kuka


----------



## r0ckZ (12. Juni 2010)

so, heute die (semi)finale version dran gehabt und wieder im bikepark gewesen: perfekt 
egal ob wurzelgeballer, drops oder sonstewas; kette blieb vorne immer schön da, wo sie hingehörte


----------



## steveo282 (12. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> so, heute die (semi)finale version dran gehabt und wieder im bikepark gewesen: perfekt
> egal ob wurzelgeballer, drops oder sonstewas; kette blieb vorne immer schön da, wo sie hingehörte


an welchem modell hast du sie denn verbaut?


----------



## r0ckZ (13. Juni 2010)

eins was so custom wie die kefü is ..


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> an welchem modell hast du sie denn verbaut?



Ich würd ja sagen das ist ein Trailride bzw. Vertflow.


----------



## NikNak84 (13. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würd ja sagen das ist ein Trailride bzw. Vertflow.



oder vll doch ein vertride oder trailflow


----------



## steveo282 (13. Juni 2010)

ich finds ja ein lustiges wortspiel 
mir gings auch nur darum, aus welchem jahr der rahmen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (13. Juni 2010)

2010


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Du kannst auch gerne eine der intakten Senkkopfversionen haben, fünf von fünfzehn sind ja OK.
> Wäre ja schade die Teile auch weg zu schmeißen.


Ok, schreib auf eine meinen Namen drauf!  Falls es deiner Meinung nicht ZU riskant ist, würde ich das dann beim Kettenschutzring auch drauf ankommen lassen...


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Juni 2010)

@ 'Smubob' : Alles klar wird so gemacht.
edit: zum Kettenschutzring: das wird bei der Größe ein teurer Versuch .. biste dir sicher?


Warteliste:
- Evil_Knievel
- der.bergsteiger
- Indymaniak
- ch40s

 Kuka


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Warteliste:
> - Evil_Knievel
> - *der.bergsteiger*
> - SamyRSJ4
> ...



Trifft sich ja gut, ich bin auch gerade am Warten auf mein Torque ... Habs gestern eingeschickt wegen starkem Hinterbauspiel. Wenn du ne neue Lieferungs hast, gib bescheid!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2010)

@kuka: Streich mich erstmal von der Warteliste. Danke


----------



## Evil_Knievel (17. Juni 2010)

Heyho! Wollt mal fragen wie denn jetzt der aktuelle Stand ist?
Wann gibts die neuen Teile (sind die dann in der Flachkopf-Version?) und wird die Warteliste dann mit berücksichtigt?


----------



## schuh (17. Juni 2010)

Könnt Ihr mir sagen ob diese KeFü auch an ein Torque 2006 passt?

Grüße


----------



## Herti (17. Juni 2010)

@ kuka 
setz mich bitte auch auf die Warteliste für die torque Kefü.
Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Juni 2010)

schuh schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir sagen ob diese KeFü auch an ein Torque 2006 passt?


Nein, das hat ja keinen ISCG-Adapter. Aber kuka bastelt dir sicher gerne auch was für Tretlagermontage  Nur solltest du dich da vorher nochmal informieren, da bei den alten Torques die Kettenstrebe vorne leider weit runter gezogen ist und man sozusagen einen "Bananenarm" bauen muss, um die Kette vernünftig gespannt zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (17. Juni 2010)

Mal so eine ganz! dumme Frage...muss man die Kette verlängern? Ich weiss ist eine doofe Frage aber als ich eben mal angehalten habe...ich kam noch nicht zur Montage...dachte ich mir so "ui" dat spannt aber dolle


----------



## kuka.berlin (17. Juni 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Heyho! Wollt mal fragen wie denn jetzt der aktuelle Stand ist?
> Wann gibts die neuen Teile (sind die dann in der Flachkopf-Version?) und wird die Warteliste dann mit berücksichtigt?



Joa, die Teile sind in Arbeit.
Habe auch gleich nochmal ein Paar mehr mit bestellt, sodass die Leute auf der Warteliste auch versorgt werden können.

Zwegs Lieferung hab ich grad nochmal ne mail geschrieben, da warte ich noch auf Antwort.




Herti schrieb:


> @ kuka
> setz mich bitte auch auf die Warteliste für die torque Kefü.
> Grüße



Ok.



sh0rt schrieb:


> Mal so eine ganz! dumme Frage...muss man die Kette verlängern? Ich weiss ist eine doofe Frage aber als ich eben mal angehalten habe...ich kam noch nicht zur Montage...dachte ich mir so "ui" dat spannt aber dolle



Naja .. zu kurz sollte sie nicht sein 

Warteliste:
- Evil_Knievel
- der.bergsteiger
- SamyRSJ4
- Indymaniak
- ch40s
- Herti

 Kuka


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Juni 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> muss man die Kette verlängern?


Nein, passt so. Ich hab die immer so abgelängt, wie es im Sram Manual stand und es hat immer gepasst.


----------



## sh0rt (18. Juni 2010)

hmm ich wollte meine KeFü heute anbauen aber die Lagerschale an der Antriebsseite sitzt so fest....ich hab aufgegeben. Ich habe an allen meinen anderen Bikes schon mehr als einmal die Hollowtech dinger ausgebaut aber heute war ich zu schwach


----------



## Ronja (18. Juni 2010)

Hi, Kuka, sitzt das Teil so richtig? es hat nur ca. 3mm Platz zur kettenstrebe.


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juni 2010)

jo. perfekt.
cooles logo/sticker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (18. Juni 2010)

hm, habt ihr alle eure kefü schon bekommen ?


----------



## kuka.berlin (18. Juni 2010)

Das die die alten, die da teilweise Macken haben, und bei denen in der Herstellung zu viel Ausschuss produziert wurde.

Hab auch nochmal ein Nachtrag zur überarbeiteten Version, auf die ihr ja hier alle wartet.
Die Teile werden seit Gestern bis spätestens Sonntag alle gefräst sein, und machen sich dann gleich Montag auf dem Weg zu mir (so zumindestens das Versprechen an mich)

Es sollte nun wirklich klappen, dass ihr am kommenden Wochenende alle eure Sachen bekommt.

 Kuka

@ Ronja: Es sollte ja auch so hoch wie möglich, bei dir passt ja ja perfekt, wenn ich es mal mit r0ckZ seinem Rahmen vergleich, da ist ja mehr Platz.


----------



## Ronja (18. Juni 2010)

so, fertig, schaltet sich gut, obwohl die Kette nicht auf den Rand hochläuft, das Röllchen ist nicht angeschrägt, morgen kommt der Geländetest, sehr gute Arbeit, Kuka


----------



## kuka.berlin (18. Juni 2010)

Ronja schrieb:


> so, fertig, schaltet sich gut, obwohl die Kette nicht auf den Rand hochläuft, das Röllchen ist nicht angeschrägt, morgen kommt der Geländetest, sehr gute Arbeit, Kuka



 Danke!




Warteliste:
- Evil_Knievel
- der.bergsteiger
- Indymaniak
- ch40s
- Herti
-
-

 Kuka


----------



## Evil_Knievel (19. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Joa, die Teile sind in Arbeit.
> Habe auch gleich nochmal ein Paar mehr mit bestellt, sodass die Leute auf der Warteliste auch versorgt werden können.
> 
> ...
> ...



Super! 

Schick ne PM bzgl. Zahlung wenn alles soweit ist!

Grüße!


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Juni 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Schick ne PM bzgl. Zahlung wenn alles soweit ist!
> 
> Grüße!



hab gestern eine Sammel-PN an Alle geschickt .. auch an dich ..


----------



## sh0rt (20. Juni 2010)

Hat sich eigentlich bei den SLX Innenlagern was geändert, seit LX? Man kann doch auch hier einfach nur die rechte Lagerschale lösen oder? Laut Anleitung von Shimano zwar erst die linke lösen, aber da steckt ja eh nur das madige Plastikröhrchen zwischen, was es wohl kaum stört?

Ich hab kein schimmer wie das mistding so fest sitzen kann


----------



## sh0rt (20. Juni 2010)

So mit vorsichter liebe, heute mal ein Trailflow verfeinert:





Passt gut soweit...endlich kein geknalle und geklapper mehr  und mit weißen Roller perfekt zum Bike


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> hmm ich wollte meine KeFü heute anbauen aber die Lagerschale an der Antriebsseite sitzt so fest....ich hab aufgegeben. Ich habe an allen meinen anderen Bikes schon mehr als einmal die Hollowtech dinger ausgebaut aber heute war ich zu schwach


Muss die Lagerschale denn überhaupt raus zum Einbau des Carbon-Arms?


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Juni 2010)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (21. Juni 2010)

Kann einer bitte kurz in Stichworten schreiben, was man alles abbauen muss um das "Ding" dranzuschrauben. Hab das noch nie nicht gemacht.
Danke!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (21. Juni 2010)

*1.: Kurbeln abschrauben*
Du hast wie ich das sehe die SLX. Da muss man soweit ich weiss an der linken Seite (nicht-Antriebs-Seite) erst diese kleine Vielzahnkappe von der Kurbel schrauben, dann die Inbus-Klemmung des Kurbelarms lösen und das Ding abnehmen.
Dann kann man die rechte Kurbel incl Kettenblätter und Tretlagerwelle zur anderen Seite herausziehen.
*2.: Rechte Lagerschale abschrauben*
Dazu brauchst Du ein spezielles Werkzeug das auf die Lagerschale passt (Hollowtech II kompatibles Werkzeug). Damit schraubst Du die Schale ab (Achtung Linksgewinde!).
*3.: Jetzt kannst Du die KeFü an die 3 ISCG-Gewinde schrauben.*
*4.: Alles wieder zusammenbauen.*
Dabei musst Du am Ende bei der linken Kurbel erst mit dieser Kappe Spannung aufbauen, und zum Schluss die Klemmung festziehen.
Wenn möglich alles schön sauber halten, oder die Gewinde neu fetten - sonst knarzt es hinterher.

Viel Erfolg! 

P.S.: Korrigiert mich wenn was falsch ist...


----------



## Monsterwade (21. Juni 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> P.S.: Korrigiert mich wenn was falsch ist...


Muss man nicht einen Spacer der rechten Lagerschale weglassen, damit
man nachher wieder auf die korrekte Lagerbreite kommt?


----------



## Evil_Knievel (21. Juni 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Muss man nicht einen Spacer der rechten Lagerschale weglassen, damit
> man nachher wieder auf die korrekte Lagerbreite kommt?



Nein, nicht bei dieser KeFü!
Die klemmt ja nicht zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale. Die Schale muss nur aus Platzgründen zur Montage ab.


----------



## sh0rt (21. Juni 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Korrigiert mich wenn was falsch ist...



Ich glaub is nix falsch, ich hab bei mir noch 1mm unterlegscheiben unter den Carbonarm gelegt, dann passte es etwas besser mit dem MRP Roller.

Bei den Leuten die schon die "Ausschussversion" fahren, klappt es bei euch, dass die Kette auf den Rand hochspringt wenn man aufs kleine Kettenblatt schaltet?
Ich habe den MRP Roller, der auch angeschrägt ist, damit die Kette auf den hohen Rand hüpfen kann. Ich glaube aber die Rolle sitzt einfach so weit oben. Für den Park auf großem Kettenblatt super, aber für den Alltag lass ich die Kette unten drunter laufen bis ich ne Lösung habe.


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Juni 2010)

*Die Teile Sind angekommen 

Und gehen auch gleich raus!

Viel Spaß damit

 Kuka*


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Juni 2010)

Ich geh dann mal zur Post 





 Kuka


----------



## sh0rt (22. Juni 2010)

Na die sehen doch auch echt schnieke aus!


----------



## NikNak84 (22. Juni 2010)

freu mich schon auf die Teile!

bin ja auch mal gespannt, ob sich die SLX Kurbeln genauso leicht abbauen lassen, wie meine vorherigen von Race Face - irgendwie bin ich da misstrauisch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> `Smubob´ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Muss die Lagerschale denn überhaupt raus zum Einbau des Carbon-Arms?
> ...


Anfangs dachte ich ja noch, dass mich das nerven würde - aber ich kann bei der Gelegenheit ja dann eh den momentan verbauten, zusätzlichen Spacer rausnehmen, also alles bestens 




NikNak84 schrieb:


> bin ja auch mal gespannt, ob sich die SLX Kurbeln genauso leicht abbauen lassen, wie meine vorherigen von Race Face - irgendwie bin ich da misstrauisch^^


Schenkt sich vom Aufwand her nix. Aber da ich bei Race Face Kurbeln in Verbindung mit 73er Tretlagergehäusen und schaltbaren Kettenführungen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, nehmen ich von den Teilen mittlerweile eher Abstand. Bei *dieser* Variante würde es wohl allerdings auch mit einer RF Kurbel gehen.


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Bei den Leuten die schon die "Ausschussversion" fahren, klappt es bei euch, dass die Kette auf den Rand hochspringt wenn man aufs kleine Kettenblatt schaltet?
> Ich habe den MRP Roller, der auch angeschrägt ist, damit die Kette auf den hohen Rand hüpfen kann. Ich glaube aber die Rolle sitzt einfach so weit oben. Für den Park auf großem Kettenblatt super, aber für den Alltag lass ich die Kette unten drunter laufen bis ich ne Lösung habe.


Also mit der Stingerrolle funktioniert alles bestens - Großes KB -> Vertiefung, kleines KB -> hoher Rand.
Bei der Stingerrolle ist das angeschrägte übrigens außen - vielleicht hast du die Rolle falsch rum dran?



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Anfangs dachte ich ja noch, dass mich das nerven würde - aber ich kann bei der Gelegenheit ja dann eh den momentan verbauten, zusätzlichen Spacer rausnehmen, also alles bestens


Macht man doch nur einmal und bei der Gelegenheit kannste ja gleich alles mal sauber machen und fetten 


Coole Sache, dass jetzt mit dem Fräsen alles geklappt hat und ich hoffe, dass alle so zufrieden sind, wie ich es mit meiner bin.
Hoffentlich haut das mit den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen, Rahmenjahrgängen und Kurbeln alles hin :/
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Barney_1 (22. Juni 2010)

Hey Cool, freu mich schon drauf . Sehen ja schonmal top aus.
Stinger Rolle hab ich auch schon hier rumliegen, kann also gleich montiert werden.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## sh0rt (22. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Also mit der Stingerrolle funktioniert alles bestens - Großes KB -> Vertiefung, kleines KB -> hoher Rand.
> Bei der Stingerrolle ist das angeschrägte übrigens außen - vielleicht hast du die Rolle falsch rum dran?


Danke für die Tips! 
Bei MRP sind beide Seiten angeschrägt, warscheinlich liegt es daran, das sie sich nicht "hocharbeitet"....ich werd nochmal nen Stinger-Roller ordern.


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

versuchs doch erst einmal mit Unterlegscheiben. Arbeitet sich die Kette nicht hoch sondern bleibt in der Vertiefung? Dann einfach mal UScheiben zwischen Rolle und Platte probieren.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (22. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Also mit der Stingerrolle funktioniert alles bestens - Großes KB -> Vertiefung, kleines KB -> hoher Rand.



Hast Du denn auch die aktuelle überarbeitete Version dran, oder noch die erste? Da hing der Arm ja etwas tiefer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

Ja, habe die überarbeitete Version dran.


----------



## ch40s (22. Juni 2010)

wo habt ihr denn die stinger rolle her?
ich finde keinen shop habe jetzt die MRP rolle bestellt aber wenn die nicht funktioniert...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

Wegen der Rolle: ich habe eine günstige (1/2 Stinger Preis) Alternative bei BMO geordert, die auf dem Bild genau so aussieht. Sobald die da ist, kann ich euch sagen, ob die was taugt...


----------



## sh0rt (22. Juni 2010)

ch40s schrieb:


> wo habt ihr denn die stinger rolle her?
> ich finde keinen shop habe jetzt die MRP rolle bestellt aber wenn die nicht funktioniert...



MRP kost nen 10er mit Versand bei CRC in England. Ich kann auch Entwarnung geben  statt einer, 2 dicke Unterlegscheiben und es geht 1A.

Habe nun 1,5mm vor der Platte direkt am Rahmen und 2x 1,5mm zwischen Platte und Rolle. Ist aber nun an der grenze 1mm mehr und die Kätte klackert an den Bashguard beim rückwärtstreten im größten Gang. Wenn man es ordentlich machen will, würde ich beim Trailflow/SLX empfehlen: 2,5 - 3mm zwischen Rahmen und Platte und nochmal nen mm Platte zu Roller. Dann hat man auch noch einen mm mehr Platz zum Reifen...

Rockz wie breit ist der "breite Rand" zur Platte bei der Stingerrolle?


----------



## Ronja (22. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich habe die Version mit den versenkten Schrauben, die Kette läuft immer in der Vertiefung der Rolle, nur stört das garnicht, auch beim kleinen KB läuft sie still und man kann rückwärts treten, ich werd keine andere Rolle drauf machen. Die Rolle sitzt ziemlich weit von Tretlager entfernt, so daß die Kette das bisschen Schräglauf ausgleichen kann.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juni 2010)

Der springende Punkt beim dickeren Teil der Rolle ist der, dass damit die generell geringere Kettenspannung auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und natürlich der andere Übergangswinkel der Kette zur Rolle zum Teil ausgeglichen wird. So lange man aber nicht auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt durchs Geröll ballert, sollte das wurscht sein


----------



## steveo282 (23. Juni 2010)

hm, bei mir berührt die kefü die kettenstrebe ... die linke schraube passt so auch nicht genau rein, muss da glaub ich was abschleifen

/edit: hab was abgeschliffen: kollidiert nun nichtmehr, hab auch die carbon spacer eingebaut, trotzdem sehr wenig platz zum reifen..und wie die kette über die rolle laufen soll ist mir unerklärlich, da bleibt extrem wenig/ kein spiel zur kettenstrebe


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juni 2010)

@ steveo282: sowas am besten immer mit Bild posten! Von der Beschreibung her kann man nur sehr vage mutmaßen ( = Schwachsinn!)


----------



## steveo282 (23. Juni 2010)

man man man, bin grad gut angenervt 
wenn ich keinen spacer zwischen rolle und kefü mache, dann läuft die kette auf dem 2ten KB schief und macht komische geräusche
hab ich 2 spacer drin schleift sie an dem großen kettenblatt vorbei, wenn ich auf dem kleinen fahr:
schauts euch mal an, ist mir alles viel zu knapp:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sh0rt (23. Juni 2010)

Ja sieht bei mir auch so in der Art aus. Die Rolle müsste etwas tiefer sitzen, dadurch würde der Arm und die Kette von der Kettenstrebe wegkommen. Mit etwas Glück wäre der Arm dann auch weg vom Reifen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich jetzt noch nen Fat-Albert fahren könnte.

Steveo: Du hast auch nen MRP Roller, dreh den mal um! Den dicken Rand zur Platte, damit läuft es bei mir gut mit dem Schalten und dein Problem des letzen Bildes sollte auch gelöst sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (23. Juni 2010)

mach ich gleich mal .. berichte dann wieder! hast du spacer zwischen rolle und arm?
ich hab auch die 3 carbonspacer zwischen aufnahme und arm rangemacht
ich kann auch die kette nicht von der rolle runternehmen, ich müsste die rolle dafür abmontieren


----------



## sh0rt (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe 1,5mm zwischen Rahmen und Platte und 2x1,5mm zwischen Platte und Rolle.


----------



## steveo282 (23. Juni 2010)

ich kann den nicht umdrehen! die flache schraube lässt sich nicht rausdrehen?!


----------



## sh0rt (23. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> ich kann den nicht umdrehen! die flache schraube lässt sich nicht rausdrehen?!



Der Gewindeeinsatz in der Mitte hat Platz für nen 3 o. 4mm Inbus, reinstecken und dann kannste die auch losdrehen


----------



## steveo282 (23. Juni 2010)

okay soweit so schlecht, hat mir leider nix gebracht... das grund problem ist einfach dass sie zu hoch sitzt und das lässt sich nicht ändern.. bin nun ratlos, meine sitzt ja nochmal nen ganzes stück höher als deine

//edit: nach einer kurzen probefahrt die nächste entäuschung: die kefü sitzt so knapp am reifen dass sie gelegentlich richtig hörbar an dem reifen streift .. 
bau sie jetzt wieder ab


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juni 2010)

Oha, das sieht ja echt nicht gut aus. Das Torque von r0ckZ ist ein 2009er, richtig? Dann vermute ich mal, dass die Lage der Befestigungspunkte oder die Lage der Kettenstrebe beim 2010er etwas anders ist. Ich denke aber, das sollte zu beheben sein! Wie viel Paltz ist denn zwischen den Schrauben der KeFü und denem vom kleinen Kettenblatt? Um etwas weniger als dieses Maß hätte man dann ja noch Luft, mit Spacern (oder evtl. auch einem kompletten Ring zum unterlegen) den Arm nach aussen zu bewegen. So wie das jetzt sitzt, müsste eh zwischen Arm und Rolle ein Spacer von etwa 3mm schätze ich mal. Die Flucht stimmt hier ja noch überhaupt nicht!


----------



## steveo282 (23. Juni 2010)

ich würd mal sagen so ca 7 mm? wobei das mit spacern allein mMn nicht getan ist.. das ding sitzt auch einfach zu hoch, hab schon schrammen von der kette unter der kettenstrebe..
wobei r0ckZ ja ein 2010er rahmen hat .. wundert mich alles bisschen




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sh0rt (23. Juni 2010)

Steveo welche Rahmengröße hast du? Klemmt deine Wippe die Bremsleitung/Schaltzüge ein?


----------



## Ronja (23. Juni 2010)

Steveo, in meinem post auf Nr.120 ist tatsächlich zu sehen, daß bei mir mehr Platz zwischen Rolle und Kettenstrebe ist, vieleicht ist deine Rolle vom Durchmesser her einfach zu dick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (23. Juni 2010)

@ sh0rt: hab rahmengröße M, ne da wird nix eingeklemmt

@ Ronja: hm, möglich, aber wenn du mal dein Bild in Post 116 mit meinem Post 159 vergleichst, siehst du ja schon, dass allein der Arm eindeutig höher sitzt.. ich musste ja auch ein ganzes stück, wegschleifen


----------



## r0ckZ (23. Juni 2010)

Krass, dass die Rahmengröße das anscheinend alles so verschiebt. Vor allem die Kettenstreben sind lt. Geotabelle alle gleich.
- ich hab den 2010er L Rahmen
- Finde den Abstand zwischen Rolle und Strebe nicht wirklich bedenklich. Außerdem ist die KeFü mit oder für die Stingerrolle gebaut worden. Evt. einfach ein bisschen 3m-Schutzfolie an die Strebe unten?
- Rolle umdrehen bzw Rolle eh der Kettenlinie anpassen
- Es ist bei jeder KeFü so, dass die Arme den Reifen sehr nahe kommen. Wenn man die Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Platte macht, kommt sie weiter weg. Ich habe mit 2.25er Advantage und 2.4er Ardent noch genügend Platz für verpatzte Landungen etc
- so wie ich das auf dem Foto beurteilen kann, hat kuka nur was an der "Leichtbaufräsung" geändert, oder kuka?
- btw ist es wesentlich angenehmer komprimierte Bilder auf ordentlichen Hostern sich anzuschauen.
- ich kann dir anbieten, meine Erstversion mit deiner zu tauschen


----------



## Ronja (23. Juni 2010)

hm, ich hab auch M, bei Dir siehts wirklich höher aus, scheint als ob die Löcher ein paar milimeter um den Mittelpunkt gewandert sind?

Wegen Reifenfreiheit, meine Schraube ist flacher, der Kopf meine ich, FA 2,4 hat noch Reserven


----------



## steveo282 (23. Juni 2010)

@ rockz: meinst du diese version:





wenns dich nicht stört, dass meine angeschliffen ist? wahrsch. sitzt diese dann bei mir eh höher..

//edit: ich starte morgen nochmal einen versuch, ich baller das maximum an spacern zwischen arm und aufnahme, dadurch sollte es dann theoretisch möglich sein, die rolle weiter unten zu befestigen wodurch die kette mehr platz zur strebe bekommt .. nur die kettenlinie müsste noch optimiert werden


----------



## r0ckZ (23. Juni 2010)

Ja, die meine ich.

Zusätzlich kannst du ja von der Rolle noch etwas Material abtragen.
Kettenlinie sollte sich mit Spacern und Rolle umdrehen schon erübrigen.

Dass sie angeschliffen ist, würde mich nicht stören. Leichtbau 
Nur wie krieg ich da die lebensnotwendige Fräsung rein? 

//short hatte sich ja auch etwas negativ über die Höhe der KeFü beschwert:
Wer sich grundsätzlich über Kommentare beispielsweise in pornicious-Threads über falsch eingestellte KeFüs wundert, sollte jetzt wissen, wie eine KeFü eigentlich eingestellt sein sollte: so nah wie möglich an der Strebe, so weit weg wie nötig. Natürlich soll die Kette von der Strebe nichts wegschrabbeln, aber das liegt jetzt eher an den wesentlich dickeren verbauten Rollen.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass es sich bei steveo um einen Einzelfall handelt und irgendwas beim Fräsen schief gegangen ist (... )


----------



## steveo282 (24. Juni 2010)

also, ich hab jetzt das maximum an spacern dabei, rolle geht allerdings nur minimal runter (was mir nicht viel weiterhilft)
lass uns das mal mit dem prototypen versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (24. Juni 2010)

danke für die schnelle Lieferung kuka.

ich kann das Teil aber noch nicht montieren, da ich noch auf mein Lagerwerkzeug warte. ich befürchte aber, das es wie bei steveo sein wird, habe ja auch Rahmengröße M


----------



## tical2000 (24. Juni 2010)

@Leeresblatt: blöde Frage. Kannst Du mir kurz nen link hier reinstellen was man denn da für ein Werkzeug braucht. Danke.


----------



## leeresblatt (24. Juni 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> @Leeresblatt: blöde Frage. Kannst Du mir kurz nen link hier reinstellen was man denn da für ein Werkzeug braucht. Danke.



kein Link, aber die Bezeichnung: tl-fc33 oder tl-fc32

ach ja, und du brauchst noch das tl-fc16 für die Kurbelschraube


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Krass, dass die Rahmengröße das anscheinend alles so verschiebt. Vor allem die Kettenstreben sind lt. Geotabelle alle gleich.


ich kann es auch nicht Nachvollziehen, naja mal schauen


r0ckZ schrieb:


> - so wie ich das auf dem Foto beurteilen kann, hat kuka nur was an der "Leichtbaufräsung" geändert, oder kuka?



Ja


leeresblatt schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Lieferung kuka.
> 
> ich kann das Teil aber noch nicht montieren, da ich noch auf mein Lagerwerkzeug warte. ich befürchte aber, das es wie bei steveo sein wird, habe ja auch Rahmengröße M



Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass es passt!

Ich bekomme grad richtig das Kotzen, da ich das gar nicht gebrauchen kann. Nächste Woche geht die Prüfungszeit los, und hab für sowas eigendlich keine Zeit eingeplant.

@ Steveo was ist das eigendlich für eine Rolle?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (24. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir danke kuka, ist heute angekommen und sieht sehr schick aus .
Tja, ich kanns aber erst in 2 Wochen montieren, mein Rad is bei Canyon.

@leeresblatt: Berichte dann bitte, ob es bei dir passt. Ich hab ja auch nen Alpinist in M. 

Nach dem was ich hier lese, sollte man vielleicht doch nicht die MRP Rolle nehmen?!


----------



## sh0rt (24. Juni 2010)

Sieht stark wie mein MRP Roller aus... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=867 weil <10â¬ inkl. Versand sind okay


----------



## leeresblatt (24. Juni 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich hier lese, sollte man vielleicht doch nicht die MRP Rolle nehmen?!



hier die Abmessungen vom MRP Roller Standart:
Durchmesser = 36mm
Breite = 25mm

wäre interessant zu wissen wie groß dir Rolle von der Stinger ist


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. Juni 2010)

24mm Breit
Aussendm.: 36 ; Mitte: 25 ; Innen: 35mm


----------



## steveo282 (24. Juni 2010)

ja ist die mrp


----------



## leeresblatt (24. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> 24mm Breit
> Aussendm.: 36 ; Mitte: 25 ; Innen: 35mm



in der Mitte hat die MRP auch 25mm. An der Rolle kann es also nicht liegen. Scheint wohl tatsächlich am Rahmen zu liegen. Konnte ja keiner ahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Knievel (24. Juni 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> ... An der Rolle kann es also nicht liegen. Scheint wohl tatsächlich am Rahmen zu liegen. Konnte ja keiner ahnen.





Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> ... Aber sollte nicht wenigstens 1 Prototyp mal ne Zeit lang getestet werden, bevor Ihr damit "in Serie" geht!?
> ...
> Wäre doch schade wenn sich hinterher rausstellt, dass doch noch irgendein "bug" drin ist!



Sorry, das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen... 

Trotzdem großes Lob und Dank an rockz und kuka für die Initiative und Mühe! 
Wird schon irgendwie passen...


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Juni 2010)

Nun ja, meine KeFü (beide Versionen) hat eine ausgedehnte Endurotour und vier Bikeparktage hinter sich. Was hätte man mit einem Prototypen mehr testen können? Besitzen tut keiner alle Größen des Torks.
Warum passt es bei Ronja trotz M-Rahmen wie bei mir?
Ich bin mit meiner KeFü jedenfalls mehr als zufrieden 

Und sagen wirs mal so: keines der genannten Probleme hier ist tatsächlich ein Richtiges. Die Wegfeilerei gestaltet sich wesentlich leichter als bei Alu und wirkt sich keinesfalls auf die Stabilität aus. Die Höhe der Kette ist okay - entweder ein bisschen 3m-Schutzfolie oder etwas Material abtragen von der Rolle. Eventuell ist die Kette bei einigen eh zu lang und dadurch die Kettenspannung zu gering.
Kettenlinie und Reifenfreiheit ist bei jeder KeFü eingeschränkt bzw. einzustellen.

Ärgerlich ist es zT dann doch, dass es immer noch keine "Einfach-Ranschrauben"-Lösung ist. Ist aber auch dadurch bedingt, dass die Rollen hier einfach frei Schnauze eingekauft werden und nicht mit ausgeliefert werden. Dazu verschiedene Kurbeln, Reifenkombis und zack, muss individialisiert werden.


----------



## steveo282 (24. Juni 2010)

fakt ist, dass ich trotz maximal spacer einbau, die rolle nicht tiefer bekomme .. wodurch ich nachwievor vor dem grundproblem stehe, das ich schon am anfang hatte


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ich bekomme grad richtig das Kotzen, da ich das gar nicht gebrauchen kann. Nächste Woche geht die Prüfungszeit los, und hab für sowas eigendlich keine Zeit eingeplant.


Let's shake hands  Bei mir zwar erst übernächste, aber dafür habe und hatte ich diese, nächste und übernächste Woche noch je eine Präsentation zu halten 
Ich würde sagen, es sollten jetzt erstmal noch einige der Teile getestet werden, um zu sehen, ob es da generell (sporadische?) Unterschiede an den Rahmen gibt. Jetzt sofort irgendwelche Hüftschüsse zu unternehmen bringt garnichts. (der Tausch gegen den Prototyp macht natürlich Sinn!) Das ist zwar ärgerlich für die Betroffenen, aber bei solchen Custom-Projekten kann immer mal was schief gehen - im Vergleich zum ISCG + Umwerfer-Desaster ist das ja noch extrem harmlos 
Mit anderen Worten: lasst den Kuka erstmal seine Klausuren hinter sich bringen und dann sehen, wie es in der Sache weiter geht.




steveo282 schrieb:


> fakt ist, dass ich trotz maximal spacer einbau, die rolle nicht tiefer bekomme .. wodurch ich nachwievor vor dem grundproblem stehe, das ich schon am anfang hatte


Logisch, tiefer kann man mit den Spacern nicht kommen. Ich dachte nur, man käme so vielleicht in einen Bereich, der trotzdem einwandfrei funktionieren würde...


----------



## steveo282 (24. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Logisch, tiefer kann man mit den Spacern nicht kommen. Ich dachte nur, man käme so vielleicht in einen Bereich, der trotzdem einwandfrei funktionieren würde...


doch 
mit spacern bekomm ich die platte soweit von den reifen weg, dass ich die rolle ganz unten montieren kann ..


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> doch


In dem Fall mit der Rolle, ok. Aber nicht mit dem Arm!


----------



## steveo282 (24. Juni 2010)

ja klar, das ist doch logisch


----------



## Evil_Knievel (24. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Was hätte man mit einem Prototypen mehr testen können? Besitzen tut keiner alle Größen des Torks.


Naja ok, hast schon Recht. 

Bin gespannt wie's bei mir passt, und werde dann fleißig Fotos machen und berichten.
Dann ergibt sich sicher bald ein ganz guter Überblick über mögliche Rahmen-, Rollen-, Reifen-, Kurbel-, usw.- Kombinationen.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (25. Juni 2010)

Ich zitiere einfach nochmal meinen Post aus dem anderen KeFü Thread, gehört ja eigentlich hier auch hin:

*2010*er Trailflow in *L*



.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> Habe heute den ersten richtigen Ausritt mit  Kukas KeFü gehabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ch40s (25. Juni 2010)

von welchen spacern redet ihr eigentlich immer alle ich habe in dem päckchen keine mitbekommen... ich habe ein alpinist in L und werde am montag montieren und dann gleich berichten...  falls es ohne spacer überhaupt geht???


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Juni 2010)

Die Spacer hatte ich dann nicht mehr und ich hab auch keine mehr extra fertigen lassen, da ich sie ursprünglich ja direkt verkleben wollte, sich dann aber raus sellte, das bei den unterschiedlichen Rahmen man da wie bei jeder Kefü einzeln schauen muss wie man das ausrichten kann.

Als Spacer kannst du ganz normale Unterlegscheiben verwenden, oder auch die 1mm Passcheiben die bei früher bei IS Bremsen zur ausrichtung des Bremmsattels beilagen.

 Kuka


----------



## Barney_1 (25. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen, Habe heute meine kettenführung montiert und.............................. Dickes Lob an Kuka.berlin, passt mit leichten feinarbeiten perfekt und funktioniert zumindest hier vor der Tür top 
Morgen geht`s erstmal auf einen kleinen Trail hier in der nähe und Sonntag auf die Hausrunde. Da wird sich zeigen ob im Gehölz alles gutgeht. Bin bis jetzt bestens zufrieden





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Hab an der Rolle mit der Flex die Erhöhung entfern da es mit der Kette knapp wurde und am Carbonteil zur Kettenstrebe etwas mehr Platz gemacht. So ist alles top. Achso, hab Rahmengröße L falls das jemanden interessiert.
Barney_1


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Juni 2010)

Das mit der Rolle ist ne sehr gute Idee 

Hab mich grade beim Schaltung einstellen/reinigen selber geärgert, dass die Kante da dran ist.
Früher habe ich das noch für Sinnvoll gehalten, wenn man auf's kleine Kettenblatt schalten will. Ich habe meine Grundplatte aber auch relativ hoch eingestellt und empfinde es jetzt nur als Nachteil beim Runterschlaten.
Ich denke in nächster Zeit werd die die Rolle auch mal bearbeiten!

 Kuka

edit: 
hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen 
Rolle ist abgeflext 
Mit einer M8 Schraube und einer Unterlegscheibe in den Schraubstock eigespannt, Flex mit Fächerscheibe ran gehalten und innerhalb von einer Minute ist die Kante weg 

Ergebniss: Kein abkippen der Kette bei Schräglauf der Kette an der Kante, oder 'scharben' wenn die noch auf dem kleinen Durchmesser läuft.
Superidee Barney!


----------



## Herti (25. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,
finde die Kefü viel zu hoch. Sieht genauso aus wie bei Steveo.
Hab ein torque in L wo gerade mal 3 Tage alt ist.
@ Kuka wenn du mal wieder eine Version vom Winkel her wie die Allererste bestellst, wäre ich dabei (ohne Senkung mit Zylinderkopfschrauben halt).
Gruss


----------



## Barney_1 (26. Juni 2010)

Herti schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> finde die Kefü viel zu hoch........


Wenn sie tiefer kommt hat man ja bald keine Funktion mehr. Gerade wenn man auf das kleine Kettenblatt schaltet würde die Kette recht wenig geführt.
Finde sie so genau passend, einzige verbesserung wäre die Stelle die so dicht an der Kettenstrebe sitzt , habe ich bei meiner ein bischen mit dem Schleifteller weggenommen.
Die Kannte an der Führungsrolle soll wohl dann dazu dienen den kleineren Durchmesser beim kleinsten Blatt auszugleichen, die Kannte braucht man so wie die Führung jetzt ist aber nicht und das schalten von klein auf groß und zurück geht in allen Lebenslagen weich wie Butter. Rückwärtstreten auch überhaupt kein Problem, die Kette bleibt immer da wo sie soll.
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.West (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
verfolge eure KeFü-Geschichte schon eine ganze Weile.
Und ich finde es top, dass ihr (und vorallem Kuka) die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmt.
Ihr konstruiert, fertigt und diskutiert... 
Ja und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, Respekt!

Wird es wohl in Zukunft eine Neuauflage dieser Führung geben?
Schöne Grüße.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (26. Juni 2010)

@Barney: Wo hast du die Stinger Rolle gekauft?


----------



## Barney_1 (26. Juni 2010)

Die hatte ich hier noch rumliegen von einer kompletten Stinger Führung die ich bei meinen ersten Versuchen hingerichtet habe. Ob es die irgendwo einzeln gibt weiß ich nicht.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## sh0rt (26. Juni 2010)

Ich habe noch eine neue Stingerrolle in einem Paket auf dem Weg zu mir, 15â¬ hat sie mich gekostet...ich schick Sie zurÃ¼ck oder du kannst Sie haben fÃ¼r 15â¬ zzgl. gÃ¼nstigsten Versand.


----------



## Stacked (27. Juni 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> @Barney: Wo hast du die Stinger Rolle gekauft?





Barney_1 schrieb:


> Die hatte ich hier noch rumliegen von einer kompletten Stinger Führung die ich bei meinen ersten Versuchen hingerichtet habe. Ob es die irgendwo einzeln gibt weiß ich nicht.
> Gruß,
> Barney_1



Die Rolle kann man einzeln in verschiedenen Farben z.B. hier kaufen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23739


----------



## Herti (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Barney,
sorry bin nicht deiner Meinung. Wenn man die ganzen Räder anschaut wie Specialized usw. die schon eine KeFü von Haus aus haben, dort sitzt sie immer tiefer.
  Die 2te Version kommt mir nicht ans Rad, wo die Kette durch die hohe Montageposition der Rolle an der Kettenstrebe schleifen kann. 

  Lieber gebe ich noch mal Geld aus und hab so einen Winkel wie bei der ersten Version.
  Gruss


----------



## Saibottechnik (28. Juni 2010)

sagt mal, sehe ich das richtig, dass die kefü von kuka zweifach schaltbar ist? gibt es auch eine möglichkeit an meinem alpinist (rahmengröße M) eine 3fach schaltbare lösung anzubringen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2010)

Herti schrieb:


> Wenn man die ganzen Räder anschaut wie Specialized usw. die schon eine KeFü von Haus aus haben, dort sitzt sie immer tiefer.


Wer sagt, dass das gut ist...?  Meine Erfahrung zeigt ganz eindeutig: je höher, desto perfekt  Natürlich darf die Kette dabei nicht an der Kettenstrebe schleifen - logisch! Aber im möglichen Rahmen ist höher immer besser, weil die Kette so stärker gespannt und besser geführt wird.


@ Saibottechnik: bei Tretlagermontage sollten Shaman Enduro oder eine Dreist mit entfernter innerer Führung (!) passen. Alternativ eine längere Custom-Version der KuKa-Führung mit Shaman Enduro Rolle, falls man die einzeln kriegt.


----------



## Barney_1 (29. Juni 2010)

Herti schrieb:


> Hallo Barney,
> sorry bin nicht deiner Meinung. Wenn man die ganzen Räder anschaut wie Specialized usw. die schon eine KeFü von Haus aus haben, dort sitzt sie immer tiefer.
> Die 2te Version kommt mir nicht ans Rad, wo die Kette durch die hohe Montageposition der Rolle an der Kettenstrebe schleifen kann.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab die Führung am WE auf unserer Hausstrecke getestet und bin rundum zufrieden, endlich bleibt die Kette da wo sie soll und das Klappern ist um Welten weniger geworden.
Von der Höhe wie sie im Augenblick ist bin ich auch überzeugt, passt allerdings nur wenn man die Rolle etwas bearbeitet. Ohne wäre es mir auch zu knapp gewesen.
Eben den Winkelschleifer drangehalten und schon passt es....
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Evil_Knievel (30. Juni 2010)

Herti schrieb:


> Wenn man die ganzen Räder anschaut wie Specialized usw. die schon eine KeFü von Haus aus haben, dort sitzt sie immer tiefer.



Stimmt. Auch laut Montageanleitung von NC-17 und e.thirteen, soll die Rolle der KeFü auf Höhe der Unterkante des mittleren Kettenblattes sitzen.
Über Sinn oder Unsinn lässt sich natürlich streiten...



Barney_1 schrieb:


> Von der Höhe wie sie im Augenblick ist bin ich auch überzeugt, passt allerdings nur wenn man die Rolle etwas bearbeitet. Ohne wäre es mir auch zu knapp gewesen.
> Eben den Winkelschleifer drangehalten und schon passt es....



Also bei mir passt es leider nicht auf Anhieb.  Am Arm der KeFü musste ich etwas wegfeilen, damit er nicht die Kettenstrebe berührt. Ist aber ja kein großer Aufwand. Allerdings passt die Kette auch nicht zwischen Kettenstrebe und oberer Kante der Rolle durch. Kleines KB ist also so nicht fahrbar. Ich werde dann wohl wie Barney die Rolle bearbeiten müssen. Leider fehlt mir aber sowohl ein Schraubstock, als auch ne Flex 

Fotos gibts in meinem Album...

Ach ja: Ist ein 2010er Torque Playzone, Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (30. Juni 2010)

Hab den Arm auch ein bischen abgeschliffen, ging aber ganz leicht. Schraubstock braucht man nicht unbedingt um die Rolle abzuschleifen.Ich hab die Rolle einfach zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen gehalten ( quasi an der Welle festgehalten) und dann den Fächerschleifteller drangehalten. Die Rolle drehte sich dann schön und wurde gleichmäßig abgeschliffen.
Barney_1


----------



## leeresblatt (5. Juli 2010)

habe jetzt die Platte auch bei mir angebracht. musste zwar einiges nachbearbeiten, aber jetzt passt es und funktioniert wunderbar.

Also trotz allem danke an kuka und rockz für das schöne Teil! 

hier ein paar Bilder: 
die Rolle musste etwas weiter runter, daher ein die runde Absenkung:




dann für die Reifenfreiheit, ich habe 1mm dicke Scheiben an der ISCG-Aufnahme verwendet:




die Rolle auch bearbeitet, danke an Barney für den Tip:




und montiert:


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Juli 2010)

Mit was für einem Mischungsverhältnis trinkst Du das Apfelsaftkonzentrat?


----------



## steveo282 (5. Juli 2010)

mal ne dumme frage .. ist es erforderlich das tretlager auch auszubauen?
im grunde muss man doch nur die rechte kurbel abziehen..
jedesmal auf die ganze action, hab ich keine lust ^^


----------



## Evil_Knievel (5. Juli 2010)

Die rechte Lagerschale muss ab, das wirst Du ja wohl schon selbst gemerkt haben. Die linke Kurbel, Lagerschale und Welle (beim Howitzer Lager) kann aber im Prinzip dranbleiben.


----------



## leeresblatt (5. Juli 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Mischungsverhältnis trinkst Du das Apfelsaftkonzentrat?



 ich nehme etwas weniger Konzentrat als empfohlen, also vielleicht 1:8 oder 1:9


----------



## Evil_Knievel (5. Juli 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt endlich auch meine Rolle bearbeitet, und jetzt passt es. 
Allerdings habe ich jetzt ohne diese Erhöhung der Rolle das Problem, dass beim rückwärts treten immer die Kette vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt springt. 
Hat jemand dafür noch ne Lösung parat?


----------



## steveo282 (6. Juli 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Die rechte Lagerschale muss ab, das wirst Du ja wohl schon selbst gemerkt haben. Die linke Kurbel, Lagerschale und Welle (beim Howitzer Lager) kann aber im Prinzip dranbleiben.


jo natürlich..
mich hats nur gewundert, warum alle immer das komplette tretlager ausbauen


----------



## leeresblatt (6. Juli 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> jo natürlich..
> mich hats nur gewundert, warum alle immer das komplette tretlager ausbauen



beim Hollowtech Lager muss nun mal alles runter, anders kriegt man das Teil nicht drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (13. Juli 2010)

Moin,

bin nun gestern endlich auch dazu gekommen die KeFü an mein Trailflow Größe M zu schrauben. Paar Modifikationen waren notwendig. Ich habs ziemlich ähnlich wie leeresblatt gemacht. Als ich fertig war, wars leider schon dunkel. Sprich, bin nur noch einmal um den Block gefahren. Erster Eindruck war jedoch echt gut. Zumindest ist endlich das Kettengeklappere weg (bei bordstein hoch und runter). Beim Rücklauf geht die Kette wie vorher bei jemand beschrieben auch vom großen auf das kleine KB, wobei ich das glaub ich nicht als Problem sehe.
Wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist, ist se top!!! 
Danke nochmal an kuka!!!!!


----------



## steveo282 (14. Juli 2010)

also bei mir passts nun auch, allerdings habe ich die prototyp version, mit der ich aber zufrieden bin, was höhe der rollte betrifft..
mal ne frage an diejenigen, die eine Stinger Rolle dran haben. Springt bei euch die Kette beim Rücklauf auch auf das kleine KB?


----------



## Evil_Knievel (14. Juli 2010)

Jap, hab ne Stinger Rolle, allerdings so wie Barney_1 bearbeitet. Kette springt bei mir auch beim rückwärts treten aufs kleine KB.

Bin vorher die Stinger BB mount mit original Rolle gefahren, da gings problemlos. Da hats nur mit der Lagerbreite nicht optimal gepasst...


----------



## tical2000 (14. Juli 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Jap, hab ne Stinger Rolle, allerdings so wie Barney_1 bearbeitet. Kette springt bei mir auch beim rückwärts treten aufs kleine KB.



dito


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

Bei meiner Version (ISCG-Stinger + bearbeitete Umwerfer-Aufnahme) bleibt die Kette auch beim rückwärts kurbeln auf dem großen KB.

Das würde ja (theoretisch) heissen, die Rolle steht zu weit innen und zieht die Kette runter? Müsste man ja dann per Spacer beheben konnen.


[offtopic]@ steveo: ich lese bei dir gerade "Giant Terrago"... nicht zufällig das alte mit den 3 Violett-Tönen? Das war mein erstes MTB [/offtopic]


----------



## sh0rt (14. Juli 2010)

War bei mir am Anfang auch so, mit nem spacer mehr ging es dann einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (14. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei meiner Version (ISCG-Stinger + bearbeitete Umwerfer-Aufnahme) bleibt die Kette auch beim rückwärts kurbeln auf dem großen KB.
> 
> Das würde ja (theoretisch) heissen, die Rolle steht zu weit innen und zieht die Kette runter? Müsste man ja dann per Spacer beheben konnen.
> 
> ...


ich habe, die linke erhöhunh so wie barney platt gemacht, weiss auch nicht warum die kette da rüberzieht, ich hab mir jetzt auch nochmal die stinger rolle bestellt..

nee, meins ist orange, war mein 2tes richtes mtb, benutze es jetzt nurnoch für stadtfahrten ..ist so ca 6 jahre alt


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> ich habe, die linke erhöhunh so wie barney platt gemacht, weiss auch nicht warum die kette da rüberzieht, ich hab mir jetzt auch nochmal die stinger rolle bestellt..


Dann ist es eigentlich echt verwunderlich  Notfalls trotzdem mal die Flucht von Kettenblatt und Rolle checken!




steveo282 schrieb:


> nee, meins ist orange, war mein 2tes richtes mtb, benutze es jetzt nurnoch für stadtfahrten ..ist so ca 6 jahre alt


Ok, meins war "etwas" älter -> 1994  Wusste nicht, wie lange es das Modell noch gab...


----------



## Herti (22. Juli 2010)

Sodele, hab meine Spezialausführung von Kuka erhalten und drangebaut. So sieht das doch nach was aus. 
Hab absolut nichts nacharbeiten müssen, weder mit der Flex rumhantieren noch an der Rolle rumschnitzen müssen (Reifen hat auch noch Platz).
Schaltet perfekt, macht keinen Radau, Kette läuft auf den hohen Rand der Rolle wenn man auf dem kleinen Ritzel ist und die Kette springt nicht aufs andere Ritzel beim Rückwärtstreten.

  Es lebe Kuka


----------



## timtrail (23. Juli 2010)

Herti schrieb:


> Sodele, hab meine Spezialausführung von Kuka erhalten und drangebaut.......


Sizt hier die Rolle nicht viel zu tief? An deiner stelle hätte ich Angst dass mir die Kette verloren geht... Die oben gezeigte Selbstbaulösung wirkt zudem wesentlich professioneller


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Juli 2010)

Die Kette kommt, wenn sie auf dem 22er KB läuft nochmal etwas höher.
Zudem kann es zur kollision mit dem Reifen kommen, wenn man die Platte höher macht.
So wie sie Herti ist das schon ok.

Das mit der Sammelbestellung war nicht die beste Idee. 
Jetzt wird es wieder so gemacht, wie es in meiner Sigatur steht .. "individuelle Carbonarbeiten" dann bekommt jeder genau das was er will. 
Ohne Kompromisse!

 Kuka


----------



## Herti (24. Juli 2010)

@ Kuka
hör nicht auf timtrail, das iss mein Arbeitskollege der mich foppen wollte 
na warte *g*


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. Juli 2010)




----------



## timtrail (24. Juli 2010)

timtrail schrieb:


> ... Die oben gezeigte Selbstbaulösung wirkt zudem wesentlich professioneller


Ach komm nach dem Satz sollte jeder wissen was los ist!


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. Juli 2010)

So kurz nach dem Aufstehen bin ich noch nicht aufnahmefähig ...


----------



## Dennis_KO (11. September 2010)

Hallo,

Kettenführung passte super ! Hab nur kleine Probleme mit dem einklemmen zwischen Rolle und Bashguard ?! mhh ABER immer noch TOP im gegensatz zu vorher !

Hat jemand dazu nen Tip ?

Viele Grüße an Kuka, Super teil haste da gebastelt !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (28. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich die ganzen Problemchen mit Kukas Kefü hier so höre, habe ich keine Lust auf ähnlich Bastelsessions (ich habe Rahmengröße M) und verkaufe das Teil zum Originalpreis und absolut neuwertig, da nie verbaut.
Schaut mal im Bikemarkt, wie man das verlinkt weiß ich leider nicht. 
Nichts für ungut Kuka: superschönes Teil und sehr nette Abwicklung, doch es hat nicht sollen sein.
Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden!

Grüßle an alle Torquianer da draußen


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute ich melde mich nochmal kurz, da ab un zu noch Anfragen eintreffen.

Ich stelle hier gleich mal aktuelle Zeichnungen mit rein, da wie ihr ja mitbekommen hab es doch noch Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Modellen gibt.
[Zeichnung im .pdf Format; Maßsatb 1:1 mit Kontrollmaß)

Damit können dann Interesennten vorab schauen ob die Version passtoder ob Änderungen nötig sind.

Aktuell hab ich mich nochmal ran gesetzt und ein paar Details verändert.
Die Durchgangsbohrung für's Innenlager vergrößert, sodass jenes nicht mehr ausgebaut werden muss.
Außerdem ist jetzt eine kleine Winkelverstellung möglich.

 Kuka


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Oktober 2010)

mein Vorschlag wäre, das Langloch für die Rolle parallel zur Kettenstrebe auszuführen. Denn sonst kommt bei einem kleinerem Bashguard (die Rolle müsste dann weiter zum Tretlager verschoben werden) die Rolle zu nah an die Kettenstrebe. Die kurzen Langlöcher für die ISCG Aufnahme könnten evtl nicht ausreichen um das auszugleichen.

Ist nur meine Erfahrung beim anbasteln der alten Version.


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Oktober 2010)

Mit den kleinen Langlöchern (sind auch nur 2mm) bekommt man die Platte ~6-7mm weiter runter.
Bei deiner Platte war das Langloch noch paralles zur oberen Kante, hier ist es zu unteren ausgerichtet, das bringt nach innen bis zu 4mm.
Im Vergleich zu Deiner ist das Langloch dann aussen 7 und innen 10mm tiefer (runter gedreht] bzw. 0 und 4mm tiefer in der oberen Position.

Wie gesagt, um das für sich selber zu Prüfen hab ich auch gleich die pdf mit angefügt. (Hab selber keine lust, das immer jedem nochmal zu erläutern 

Was ich selber noch nicht abschätzen kann ist die evtl. Kollisionsgefahr an der oberen rechten Ecke mit dem Umwerfergedöhns, wenn die Platte gedreht wird  
[Aber auch hierfür muss ich auf die Zeichnung verweisen.]

 Kuka

edit: http://img443.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=42595442.jpg


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Oktober 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Was ich selber noch nicht abschätzen kann ist die evtl. Kollisionsgefahr an der oberen rechten Ecke mit dem Umwerfergedöhns, wenn die Platte gedreht wird



ich hab mal schnell die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen um zu prüfen wieviel Luft bei meiner Version ist. Also im voll eingefederten Zustand sind noch mind. 8mm Luft zwischen oberen rechten Ecke und dem Umwerferadapter. Sollte also locker reichen.


----------



## johnny blaze (8. Oktober 2010)

hi!

also ich sag schon mal vorsorglich sorry, falls die Frage schon mal war. aber der thread ist halt schon recht groß und unübsichtlich geworden (hab wirklich versucht ne antwort zu finden)

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der KeFü an nem 2010er torque (alpinist) mit 3fach Kettenblatt gemacht?

würde mir weiterhelfen.

vielleicht könnte man auch mal ne Übersicht machen, an welchen Modellen es jetzt schon verbaut wurde und ob 2fach oder 3fach.

danke schon mal 


edit:
jetzt hab ich doch was gefunden:


Saibottechnik schrieb:


> sagt mal, sehe ich das richtig, dass die  kefü von kuka zweifach schaltbar ist? gibt es auch eine möglichkeit an  meinem alpinist (rahmengröße M) eine 3fach schaltbare lösung  anzubringen?





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> bei Tretlagermontage sollten Shaman Enduro oder eine  Dreist mit entfernter innerer Führung (!) passen. Alternativ eine  längere Custom-Version der KuKa-Führung mit Shaman Enduro Rolle, falls  man die einzeln kriegt.



ist das der letzte stand oder weiß schon jemand mehr?


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Oktober 2010)

Diese Platte ist erstmal nur für zweifach ausgelegt.
Eine längere version (~20mm) für dreifach ist aber kein Problem.
Nur eine Rolle müsste man noch finden, die der Heim3 geht und gibt es auch relativ güntig als Ersatzteil, jedoch finde ich die Lagerung da nicht soo gelungen (da muss man noch ein wenig basteln.

 Kuka


----------



## johnny blaze (11. Oktober 2010)

also wenn sich genug Leute für eine 3fach Version finden lassen, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn jemand nicht warten möchte und für eventuelle Versuche mit einer Heim3-Rolle einen Kuka-made Carbon Stinger-Arm für Tretlagermontage gebrauchen kann, der von der Länge her ausreichend für biszu 48 Zähne ist (kleinstes mögliches KB müsste ich mal messen), der möge soch per PN bei mir melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Oktober 2010)

So schaut es aus, auch wenn das Foto ausn Keller eher bescheiden ist.

 Kuka


----------



## Jobi (8. Januar 2011)

Hier ist meine, hab nur was länger gebraucht um zu posten.







Ist einwandfrei und passt milimetergenau, Röllchen ist von ner Heim 2 von E13.
Röllchen bißchen nachbearbeitet und ab geht die Luzie!

Danke Kuka.Berlin! Rock on!


----------



## teddy_der_bär (19. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch Interesse an einer Kefü für mein Canyon Torque Ltd. 06. Allerdings bräuchte ich eine mit unterer und oberer Führung. Wäre da irgendwas möglich?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Januar 2011)

Frage gibts die auch fürs 07 Torque? Das hat halt leider keine Pm aufnahme für den Umwerfer.


----------

